# Inground Impact Sprinkler



## jmac1986 (Jul 31, 2018)

https://www.rainbird.com/products/lg3he-ground-impact-sprinkler

So I've been looking around at different setups to get a couple of stations inground that I can run garden houses to and I came across this. It runs around $35. Do yall think I could put something together from scratch for less?


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

jmac1986 said:


> https://www.rainbird.com/products/lg3he-ground-impact-sprinkler
> 
> So I've been looking around at different setups to get a couple of stations inground that I can run garden houses to and I came across this. It runs around $35. Do yall think I could put something together from scratch for less?


hard to say. I believe the cheap version of the maxi-paw is roughly 16$ and HD. 7" round valve box is 13$ and sprinkler warehouse. So you are at 29$ Add the valves and the hose for a few bucks and you are right there. You could probably save a few dollars making it yourself. Although Amazon has it listed for $36, so it is probably very close.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Remember that you still need to drag the hose there. You can use a poly pipe to feed the impact sprinkler and have a hose connection close to the house/spigot. To me the dragging of hoses is the most painful part.

Lastly, you will need at least 4 of these. One on each corner to get head to head coverage. Sprinkler heads are good applying water at a distance but not so much close to it. A second opposing sprinkler is needed to get even coverage.


----------



## jmac1986 (Jul 31, 2018)

g-man said:


> Remember that you still need to drag the hose there. You can use a poly pipe to feed the impact sprinkler and have a hose connection close to the house/spigot. To me the dragging of hoses is the most painful part.
> 
> Lastly, you will need at least 4 of these. One on each corner to get head to head coverage. Sprinkler heads are good applying water at a distance but not so much close to it. A second opposing sprinkler is needed to get even coverage.


Fortunately I have a spigot about 5 feet from where these would be placed. If I was more savvy with pipes and well irrigation I would tap into the line and since there is one close by. I'm not that confident in that area though.


----------

